# Time to move on...



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello there my dear Thunderbolters lol
Well I feel that my Thunderbolts life is coming to a sad end...
It is starting to be very slow and unresponsive, and occasionally i don't receive text...
I want a new phone, but I don't know what to get.

So i am hear to ask for some advice from you guys








I was thinking of getting the Galaxy Nexus buy I'm starting to feel its out dated already







(I know I'm crazy) lol
Then the Galaxy S 3 rumor are starting to surface ughhhhh
I want the Galaxy Note for Verizon really really bad... but that is also just a rumor.

I would like some of your opinions, Thanks in advance lol


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude, trust me when you say you will NOT be disappointed with near instant updates and the latest Android. It's almost impossible. Though, the only way to tell for sure is to use one, because signal has been iffy (though the latest update to 4.0.4 seems to possibly change that?) and that could instantly be a deal breaker.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

good luck on your new phone, im also getting a razr maxxx in a few weeks. going to pass the tbolt to my wife.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

If you must leave then fine...sniff sniff. We will miss you. But let me say if you want to try something first try flashing one of liquids Roms. I was in the same boat things were slow and dragging and I was about to pay full price for a razr or something. But man I'm telling you this rom breaths brand new life into my thunderbolt. I mean this thing is so smooth... comparable to iphone..
.there i said it. Add to that they are about to break through on an ics beta and this phone will rock. Like I said man do what you have to do bit if you're trashing it anyways...give it a shot.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

The only phones I would even consider rite now are the gnex, resound, or sgs2 (depending on what carrier obviously ) happy hunting

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea I know how you feel...Thundershed's ROMs have been awesome for me though, but development has slowed...I am stuck with the Thunderbolt till next February so I still got another year. I might wait to see what comes out over summer as far as android stuff goes, and I mean you may even want to look at the iPhone 5 when it comes out hopefully this summer, but it just depends on your taste. For now the Gnex is probably the way to go but the new Razr looks pretty sweet as well


----------



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well thanks you guys  I appreciate it lol
I think Im going to stick with my Bolt for a little longer. (PUSH it to its death) haha
and when the times comes maybe there is something new.
Thinking of checking out the Gnex this weekend


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nexus will be the only phone verizon has where you will see this:

http://code.google.com/android/nexus/images.html


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Jetspike7 said:


> Well thanks you guys  I appreciate it lol
> I think Im going to stick with my Bolt for a little longer. (PUSH it to its death) haha
> and when the times comes maybe there is something new.
> Thinking of checking out the Gnex this weekend


Seriously dude, try liquid gingerbread 3.2. Aosp and is the smoothest rom with the best battery life, that I've flashed! And I've flashed them all!!!

If your phone seems slow and laggy on that, it's either failing hardware or something you're doing to your phone.

You mentioned it's slowing down. Try Cache Cleaner NG free from the market. If it ever seems to slow down, do a quick wipe with this application and bamm... it's fast again ;-)

Hope this helps you out...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with putting liquid on your bolt and holding out for ics. I've used the gnex and was not a fan. I have two upgrades available right now but I'm waiting for something else. I want to see the next batch of HTC devices before I buy anything.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

To all those on Liqids 3.2 rom, do any of yall have skype working? were the person on the other line can hear yall ?


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Yea I'm real satisfied with Liquid 3.2 and the rezound battery.
however, I am interested in what HTC's answer to the Note would be.
I did a mock up and I could handle the physical size just fine.
5.3" screen...


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> To all those on Liqids 3.2 rom, do any of yall have skype working? were the person on the other line can hear yall ?


Yes I am running 3.2 and I have used Skype for hours and hours on end without a problem on 3g. 4g drops more often when Moving.. I'm running 3.2 the most current Skype from the market and the whatever kernel came with liquid. Only thing is I can't get Skype to rout through a Bluetooth headset but I think that's a Skype issue. I should say that I used an audio call not video. I suppose I don't know if video calls work because there's never a convenient time to use it so I havent tried.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## amosavitas (Jun 7, 2011)

my next phone looks like this >>> http://pocketnow.com/android/htc-edge-first-quad-core-phone-revealed-images


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

CC268 said:


> you may even want to look at the iPhone 5 when it comes out hopefully this summer


BLASPHEMER!! 
Haha, kiddin to each their own

Tapatalkn on my TBolt


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ha ha blaspheme. I'd like to buy an I phone just to smash it with my tbolt

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

What's an iPhone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> What's an iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JesusPhone


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JesusPhone


Looks disgusting

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Looks disgusting
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


note the url too


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

My galaxy nexus will be here tomorrow

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Yea I know how you feel...Thundershed's ROMs have been awesome for me though, but development has slowed...I am stuck with the Thunderbolt till next February so I still got another year. I might wait to see what comes out over summer as far as android stuff goes, and I mean you may even want to look at the iPhone 5 when it comes out hopefully this summer, but it just depends on your taste. For now the Gnex is probably the way to go but the new Razr looks pretty sweet as well


Heck, you guys are breaking my heart. I'm stuck with my tbolt until june of 2013! Don't get me wrong....tbolt is a great phone but I got spoiled by all the initial developer support that is rapidly disappearing now. I wouldn't be surprised to see virtually no developer support by next Fall.


----------



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

You guys are my saviors!!! Liquid smooth is a great rom!!!
Haha I gues I'm keeping my Bolt for a lil longer <3

One problem... My tether is not working
Is anyone else having that problem??? If so is there a work around?
Thanks you guys


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Use barnacle

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetspike7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Alright cool I'll try that one out


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you try the built in tether?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had my gnex for like two weeks now, I'm inlove with it, tb wasn't a bad phone though, I still mess with it
Some screenies

























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

yarly said:


> Nexus will be the only phone verizon has where you will see this:
> 
> http://code.google.com/android/nexus/images.html


Love that!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha yay I feel warm and fuzzy now. Glad to hear its working out for you.

Actually with liquid I found that wifi tether that is built in to the system works amazingly. It never worked with slayhers or protekks builds. I assume you did a full wipe coming over?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

My GNex will be here tomorrow. Good by T-bolt. It was great while it lasted. This will no doubt probably be my last HTC phone for a long time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

Moved on to the Maxx myself. Dig it so far. Nice to have quality hardware again. Software is pretty sick too, especially for Moto. Sense is pretty, but Blur is functional. I was expecting a little more life out of this monster battery, but it's still pretty beast.


----------



## Screwbal (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm looking to get a windows phone once my contract is up and maybe move to ATT or wait for wp8 on Verizon for lte. Maybe I'm weird but I think it's refreshing change.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Screwbal said:


> I'm looking to get a windows phone once my contract is up and maybe move to ATT or wait for wp8 on Verizon for lte. Maybe I'm weird but I think it's refreshing change.


yeah bro maybe you're weird

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

jeffykins said:


> yeah bro maybe you're weird
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Madddd weird lol

I love my pitbulls


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The new blackberry phones coming out later this year are based on unix (QNX) instead of their old standby java os they created from scratch. If you're going to consider a windows phone, I would suggest also looking at those. At least you stay on the side of Unix/Linux 

http://crackberry.co...-their-bb-debut

http://crackberry.com/exclusive-first-image-blackberry-10-superphone


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I was just wondering if any other Verizon phone has dual radio? Kinda hard to let go of the bolt, love the option to be able to talk and browse at the same time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

im torn between the gnexus with an extended and the razr maxx.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

yarly said:


> The new blackberry phones coming out later this year are based on unix (QNX) instead of their old standby java os they created from scratch. If you're going to consider a windows phone, I would suggest also looking at those. At least you stay on the side of Unix/Linux
> 
> http://crackberry.co...-their-bb-debut
> 
> http://crackberry.co...y-10-superphone


yeah ive heard of those but i think RIM may not be around in the long run.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

villae81 said:


> I was just wondering if any other Verizon phone has dual radio? Kinda hard to let go of the bolt, love the option to be able to talk and browse at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


all lte phones can talk and surf on 4g but the tbolt can do it on 3g as well

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> all lte phones can talk and surf on 4g but the tbolt can do it on 3g as well
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


The rezound can also do this on 3g.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

